# Algun tutorial de como utilizar un Tester



## DXKAR (Dic 9, 2006)

Bueno no es que no sepa precisamente lo que es y se como se mide y tal pero, no se cuando tengo que seleccionar el patron correcto y tampoco se mucho de cuando me da la medida de lo que equivale...lo mas facil seria empezar desde cero tambien. Supongo que polimetro, tester y multimetro es lo mismo no?


GRACIAS y SALUDOS


----------



## Geo (Dic 9, 2006)

Busca en Google .

http://www.yoreparo.com/articulos/electronica/utilizando-multimetro.html

Suerte,
JJ (Geo).


----------



## capitanp (Dic 9, 2006)

Leccion Nª 1 On/Off
Nota :Jamas medir la red en la posision de corriente


----------



## DXKAR (Dic 10, 2006)

Vale echare un vistazo por google, capitanp te refieres a que si vas a medir un resistencia ejemp. en el lado que entra + tienes que poner la punta del tester negativa, y el ladio contrario el -... tambien necesitaria saber como fluye la corriente...


GRACIAS, SALUDOS


----------

